# Spot in the Surf



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

LBI was full of spot in the surf and wash, was netting and pulling them out like crazy this past weekend.
Anyone else see this?


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Were they big enough for the table or bait size?


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

baitfish, between 4 and 6 inches. Thought they were croakers at first, since they look alike, but was told it was spot by someone who took out the fish ID book.


----------

